# Cheese Storage



## StirBlue (Feb 2, 2007)

There are cheese products throughout the grocery store.  The cheese in the deli seems to require less cold refrigeration, Can I store this type of cheese in the vegetable bin?  The cheese products on the dairy isle seem the same.  Some of the cheese is displayed in baskets on top of food bins. Just what is the appropriate temperature for cheese food storeage?   
    What about cheese products at room temperature which require refrigeration after opening (boxed cheese like velvetta, jar of cheese sauce, parmesan dry product...etc).  Do they require colder refrigeration (42-54)?


----------



## Candocook (Feb 2, 2007)

I think the coolers in the deli and dairy aisles are quite cold--may not seem so because they are open. The vegetable bin may be OK--it's plenty cold-- but there might be a humidity problem, especially after the cheese is opened.
I have a cheese drawer and keep mine there. I don't think of one part of my fridge as being colder than another--at least that is predictable.


----------



## JDP (Feb 2, 2007)

Your processed cheeses are not really a true cheese. Velveeta is a blend of cheeses and other things such as oils which make a shelf stable product. As a food safety issue cheese will not spoil like milk or chicken if it goes above 40 degrees in temp. Many cheeses are aged in cool areas such as caves but not under refridgeration. There was a recent thread on storing cheese that maily revolved on packaging it you may want to look up.

JDP


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

Store your cheese in your refrigerator...well wrapped after opening the package...Most refrig's have compartments for this.

I remember long ago that "old country stores" here sold red rind hoop cheese. It was kept out on the counter..summer and winter..It was sliced and sold by the lb. Was delicious! Today when I eat cheese of this type I prefer it room temp. as I think it taste mo-better!! There are still a few old stores that sell cheese in this manner...but they are few and far between.


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 2, 2007)

The cheese storeage is large enough to hold our fast food condiments.  It is in the door panel.  Would you like a slice of 20 cheese pizza?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> The cheese storeage is large enough to hold our fast food condiments. It is in the door panel. Would you like a slice of 20 cheese pizza?


 
If your question is addressed to me...Please explain.OK?


----------

